# 50.5 Lb king at P'cola Beach Pier



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I had nothing to do with it, but thought folks might want to know. I wonder what it ate?

https://www.facebook.com/gulfpier/photos/pcb.10155057947671755/10155057947606755/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is a beast!!! Great job Zac.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

They got a 25 lbs king not long before that one.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang that is a fricken monster....


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Wierd. I am in Longboat Key and a guy just caught a 50.5 off the bank in the pass. They r saying down here it's gonna be a big year for Kings.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

And I just caught some perfect size silver mullet today for king baits..


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

2RC's II said:


> Wierd. I am in Longboat Key and a guy just caught a 50.5 off the bank in the pass. They r saying down here it's gonna be a big year for Kings.


And there was a 60 pounder caught a couple of weeks ago out of Destin.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Zac just caught the first cobia off the pier thirty minutes ago..... he is on fire.


----------

